# Geteilte IP-Adresse erscheint ständig...



## SebastianJu (27. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mein Web einzurichten. Habe selbst nur einen Reselleraccount.

Ich habe ein Web eingerichtet welches auch normal funktioniert. Das Web hat als Host www. Dann habe ich noch als Co-Domain dieselbe TLD eingerichtet aber diesmal ohne Host.

Da ich auf diesem Web pro Unterverzeichnis andere Domains laufen lassen will habe ich auch noch etwa 50 Domains auf dieses Web geschaltet die alle auf ein Unterverzeichnis im Format domain.tld verweisen. In der Weiterleitung steht dann also domain.tld.

Jede dieser Domains steht einmal mit Host www und einmal ohne Host in den Co-Domains. Beide verweisen natürlich auf das selbe Unterverzeichnis.

Am Anfang als das DNS aktualisiert wurde (Ich habe die Domains bei einem Domainrobot bestellt und per A weitergeleitet) erschien immer die Meldung das Unterverzeichnis würde nicht bestehen. War ja auch richtig so da es nicht da war.

Nun habe ich ein entsprechendes Unterverzeichnis erstellt und die Daten hinein. Dummerweise erscheint nun bei jeder Co-Domain die Meldung mit der geteilten IP-Adresse. Keine Ahnung wieso.

Hat jemand einen Tip was ich tun kann? Mein Serveradmin will mir wohl nicht so schnell helfen und hat erstmal auf das Manual verwiesen. Bei Problemen finde ich das Manual aber nicht wirklich hilfreich.

Ich habe schon einige Stunden gesucht aber nicht gefunden wo das Problem liegt. Außerdem mal probiert die Unterverzeichnisse und Weiterleitung von domain.tld auf domaintld zu ändern. An der Fehlermeldung ändert das aber nichts.

Weiß jemand weiter?

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2008)

Diese Meldung erscheint immer dann, wenn Du die falsche Ip für die Webseite ausgewählt hast. Die IP der Site muss mit der IP, auf der sie Domain verweist übereinstimmen. das gilt auch für co-domains.


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2008)

Ach ja, nochwas. Wenn Du die IP einer Domain im DNS änderst, dann kann es bis zu 48 Stunden dauern, bis die änderung aktiv wird. Also wenn Du IP's geändert hast, musst Du das abwarten.


----------



## SebastianJu (27. Dez. 2008)

Hallo Till,

also die A-Weiterleitung habe ich vor einigen Tagen eingerichtet. Dabei habe ich bei allen Domains eine Weiterleitung per A-Record auf die IP vorgenommen. Und außerdem noch eine Weiterleitung mit Sternchen für Subdomains die auch auf die selbe IP weitergeleitet werden.

Im ispconfig habe ich dann diese Domains eingerichtet. Wie gesagt gibt es nur ein Web. Und in dem Web ist genau diese IP ausgewählt.

Das Web und die Co-Domains haben keinen Haken bei DNS und DNS MX da die DNS-Einträge ja bei meinem Domainrobot über die A-Records erzeugt werden.

Ich habe auch nachgesehen und einige Seiten angepingt. Alle Domains die ich getestet habe lösen samt www-Kürzel auf die IP auf die nötig ist.

Von daher sollten die IPs ja eigentlich stimmen oder?

Und die 24h sind schon seit einigen Tagen vorüber.

Woran kann das denn noch liegen?

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2008)

Dann kann es eigentich nur ein syntax Fehler in der apache Konfiguration sein. schau mal ins ISPConfig log und such nach "error" Meldungen:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log


----------



## SebastianJu (27. Dez. 2008)

Kann ich das mit einem Reselleraccount?

In meinem FTP für das Web kann ich die entsprechenden Pfade nicht finden. Sind die da?

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2008)

Nein, das kann nur der Administrator des Servers.


----------



## SebastianJu (27. Dez. 2008)

Ok, dann werde ich das mal weiterleiten... 

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianJu (28. Dez. 2008)

Es war wohl eine fehlerhafte Apache-Direktive...

Danke!
Sebastian


----------

